

There's more than one way to skin the revenue cat   - adityakothadiya
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1123-theres-more-than-one-way-to-skin-the-revenue-cat

======
mlinsey
"[Adding very different business models to a business is] one of the big
advantages that small, agile companies have."

Which is true, but if you don't do it carefully it's a good way to make your
company no longer so small or agile.

What would be really interesting is an article that discusses not just that it
is possible add very different products to your business, but how to identify
which of these types of new add-on products would work well with your core
business, even if the business models behind each look very different.

------
dshah
So many startups these days have a hard time convincing themselves they need
even _one_ revenue stream in the early days.

------
tialys
Is it me, or does this seem suspiciously like an ad for their job board? I
mean, I see what they're getting at, but still...

~~~
pchristensen
Expert marketing is giving something useful while getting something useful.
After all, HN is mainly a recruitment pipeline for YCombinator.

